# They won't mate!



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a pair that is together and about every day the male pecks at the females face like he likes her, but they refuse to mate! They have been together over a month! Why aren't they mating? Is there anyway I can force them to mate? lol


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Not to state the obvious but are you sure you have a cock and a hen? I know sometimes when left alone together two members of the same sex will become attatched to each other and act like mates. Just a thought.

Dan


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I am sure one is a cock and one is a hen! lol

Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeonsrock said:


> They have been together over a month! Why aren't they mating? Is there anyway I can force them to mate? lol


Sometimes it takes months as in my case which I can relate to. When I had my pigeon coop built, at first I supervised the exercise time my only female had. One of my males wanted nothing to do with her, though she did have some interest in him...it was not meant to be with those two as a couple. Now, three of my other males were liking her very much and would make an aggressive approach to her and she rejected them like a hot potato. Now, one of the males I have was nice, slow and gentlemanly to his approach (he knew what he was doing) and now 6 months later, the couple have two eggs.
I allowed the to be closer together about 2 months ago...now they are a pair in love, and a job to do, and I will not separate them. From what I experienced pigeonsrock, maybe this couple just don't click, or maybe it will just take time. I don't think one can force pigeons to mate, other than allow them time together and then it is up to them.


----------



## Gonzalezer (Jan 5, 2007)

I have noticed when I introduce a new pair in the fall or winter that they will usually pair up, but no breeding will take place until the days are longer.
So, my question to you is, are they under natural light or under a controlled environment?
Once they start breeding, it seems like the shorter days does not affect them, but a new pair seems to always wait.
If they are getting 12 or more hours of daylight, perhaps a few drops of vitamin E mixed with their seed for a few days might help, but just for a for a few days.
This has worked for me with my Pigeons, Doves and Canaries and I only use it with a new pair, too much vitamin E can cause intestinal bleeding, so I just use it as a boost if nothing else works.
There is also a few products in the market to get them going.
Good Luck.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ok........I just went back and read through some of your posts. In the past month or so, you've posted pictures of a few different birds. So, a few questions for you now......... 
How many birds do you have?
Where are they being kept? Loft, cages, etc....?
Are any of your birds mating up?
What kind of weather are you having?
How long have you had the birds you are asking about?
How old are the birds you are asking about?

After going back and looking at your posts.......
on 10 Dec you posted pics of 2 birds
on 17 Dec you posted that you were just given a pair of homers
on 19 Dec you posted pictures of 4 or 5 birds (not sure if it's the same BB in two different pictures or two different BB's)
on 09 Jan you posted a picture of 1 bird...........

If you want to raise pigeons, you've got to keep a calm loft. That is not going to happen if you keep adding pigeons every few days or weeks. You need to stop bringing in new birds, let the ones you have settle down in thier new home. Every time you bring a new bird in, not only are you putting your other birds at risk for sickness, you are disrupting the loft in general. 
I'm not fussing at you, only trying to help. There's nothing wrong with getting new birds, but it has to be done in an orderly fashion with the new bird and all of your birds health/welfare in mind.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are absolutely sure you have a cock and a hen then, patience is the key!! I was exactly the same as you last year - I couldn't wait - then once they got started....... I was asking for a pigeon contraceptive!! 

Some fanciers suggest hemp to increase the sex drive and longer daylight hours (or loft lights) will help.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Try the old trick of vitiman E 200 unit give it one time daily to the cock bird for 5 days. Start the hen on it the 3rd day It just makes the birds more active. Plus give at least 12 hours light Helps alot. Most of all when the birds get active you will have your birds breeding for a time.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I was getting the amount of birds I wanted and now I'm done. I have 7. 6 homers 1 roller. 2 pairs are in wire cages and the other 3 are in a bigger cage. I have had none mate yet. The coldest it has got here is 43 degrees. The two I was asking about are 1 and 3 years old. And I have had them about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonsrock said:


> I was getting the amount of birds I wanted and now I'm done. I have 7. 6 homers 1 roller. 2 pairs are in wire cages and the other 3 are in a bigger cage. I have had none mate yet. The coldest it has got here is 43 degrees. The two I was asking about are 1 and 3 years old. And I have had them about 2 weeks.


Well, I'd say the problem, and it's not really a problem.....just nature, is between being in a new place and the time of year. As they get settled in and the days get longer, they'll come around. Although some birds do or will mate and lay all year, all of them don't. Nature did not intend for babies to be raised in the coldest temps and shortest days of the year. We fanciers get out birds to do it because we trick them with lights, but that's a whole other deal. Just be patient. They'll do what they want when the time is right.


----------



## Romeo pigeon (Dec 17, 2021)

pigeonsrock said:


> Yes I am sure one is a cock and one is a hen! lol
> 
> Anyone else having this trouble?


Me I have that problem


----------

